# NGINX commercial release



## 5n1p (Aug 22, 2013)

"Nginx challenges Microsoft IIS for the number two slot in web server market share, but seems to have even bigger ambitions with its new commercial release."

http://gigaom.com/2013/08/21/fan-fave-nginx-web-server-goes-commercial/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29

I hope they wont make it hard to find download and install instructions for open source version.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 22, 2013)

http://nginx.com/products/ - are they serious? $1350/year for 8 hour response time from support? No hot bug fixes in the base version either.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 22, 2013)

Don't forget to mention the "premium support":


```
Support hours 	                        9x5 	        24x7
Initial response time 	                8 hours 	2 hours
Workarounds 	                        24 hours 	8 hours
Hot bug fixes 	                        Not included 	Included
1-year subscription, per server 	$1,350 	        $2,700
3-year subscription, per server 	$3,645 	        $7,290
```


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 22, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> http://nginx.com/products/ - are they serious? $1350/year for 8 hour response time from support? No hot bug fixes in the base version either.


Pricing looks completely reasonable for me.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 22, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Pricing looks completely reasonable for me.


This is more expensive than HostBill.


----------



## texteditor (Aug 22, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> This is more expensive than HostBill.


It's a support contractt


----------



## scv (Aug 22, 2013)

As long as they don't begin to remove core features, I see no problem with them offering a commercial release. There's always the select few that think they can throw money at a problem to solve it.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 22, 2013)

texteditor said:


> It's a support contractt


This is cheaper than Proxmox V, definitely a must buy!!111oneoneleven.


----------



## scv (Aug 22, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> This is cheaper than Proxmox V, definitely a must buy!!111oneoneleven.


Proxmox's pricing scheme is ridiculous. Only 33 EUR/CPU/month for ... 10 support tickets per *year*? Don't worry, you can always buy more support tickets at 200 EUR a pop


----------



## sv01 (Aug 22, 2013)

hope they don't drop support for open source version because too lazy from their commercial product (like Codeigniter) lol


----------



## Mun (Aug 22, 2013)

I suddenly just had an urge to install Apache2 again. I really like that the Apache foundation has kept Apache free all these years and never pushed for anything commercial like in it. 

#Thanksapache.

Mun


----------



## Artie (Aug 22, 2013)

Just when I started to enjoy nginx. Sigh.


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

Mun said:


> I. I really like that the Apache foundation has kept Apache free all these years and never pushed for anything commercial like in it.
> 
> #Thanksapache.
> 
> Mun


I dig the open spirit and concept of projects.  Apache has done it for eons, Nginx shorter time.

Reality is even mighty Apache isn't running on imaginary unicorn credits.  Certain they have financial backers as a 501©(3) big chunk donations for major corporations.

Two biggest, Microsoft and Facebook at $100k each. Financials and such on Apache over here ---> http://www.apache.org/foundation/records/

Yep, Apache looks very lean and actually small from there.  Surprising.

Nothing wrong with Nginx offering commercial line of products so long as the open source stuff remains and continues development.

I worry about all the people everywhere coding.  Folks need to eat and the endless years of doing what you love just because borders on exploitation at times with these large projects.


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah nothing wrong with an enterprise/support contract paid option .. folks don't work for free !


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 23, 2013)

eva2000 said:


> folks don't work for free !


You're declaring a war against Richard, the freetard founder of GANOO + LOONIX


----------



## drmike (Aug 23, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> You're declaring a war against Richard, the freetard founder of GANOO + LOONIX


Stallman are you referring to?


----------



## texteditor (Aug 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Stallman are you referring to?


http://rware.deviantart.com/art/Richardo-Stallmanu-Stallman-Sketch-Drawing-198900935


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)




----------

